# GAMES THAT GEFORCE 210 CAN PLAY???



## mad4techsupport

Hi everyone,
i m new to this forum, hoping to get good answers.. :grin: :grin:

I have Asus Geforce 210 1 GB DDR3 card.:angel: :uhoh:

SO, I know my card is outdated but i only have to use it for a month or so,and i want to play games, at 1024*768 resolution only, 30 FPS IS FINE FOR ME.

I have already played some
BATMAN ARKHAM ASYLUM--- >30 FPS
COD BLACK OPS------------- >30 FPS
PROTOTYPE----------------- >30 FPS
X MEN WOLVERINE----------- >30 FPS
HP DEATHLY HALLOWS PART 2---- >30 FPS
AND
GTA 4----------------------19 - 25 FPS BUT SMOOTH. opcorn: 

Plz, suggest some more good games that this card can play,I am more inclined towards the superheroes but didn't quite liked BATMAN ASYLUM,that's it... :whistling: :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Welcome to TSF! I like your name.:grin: :lol:

If you've played BM:AA and CoD then it should run quite a few. Assassins Creed is a very fun third person game, and also the older Tomb Raider games (not the new one). The Prince of Persia games are supposed to be very good, but I haven't tried them. Ghost Busters is good. For FPS games my three favorites are SW:Republic Commando, MoH 2010 ,and Crysis (and Crysis Warhead) ,all of which should run.

You like super hero games but not BM:AA?:nono: :lol:


----------



## mad4techsupport

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Welcome to TSF! I like your name.:grin: :lol:
> 
> If you've played BM:AA and CoD then it should run quite a few. Assassins Creed is a very fun third person game, and also the older Tomb Raider games (not the new one). The Prince of Persia games are supposed to be very good, but I haven't tried them. Ghost Busters is good. For FPS games my three favorites are SW:Republic Commando, MoH 2010 ,and Crysis (and Crysis Warhead) ,all of which should run.
> 
> You like super hero games but not BM:AA?:nono: :lol:


thnx 4 the reply...Which assasins creed are u mentioning here???
I have already played the PoP games.Which Tomb Raider games should I start with???
I like superhero games like wolverine, prototype, Ultimate spiderman,etc. BM:AA seemed too repetetive and short, I completed it in a day!!:grin::grin:!


----------



## Johnny1982

I'm surprised you can play GTA 4. My brother struggles to play it with a 9600gt which is more powerful than the GT210. IMO GTA 4 should run at min 40fps for best playability.


----------



## mad4techsupport

Johnny1982 said:


> I'm surprised you can play GTA 4. My brother struggles to play it with a 9600gt which is more powerful than the GT210. IMO GTA 4 should run at min 40fps for best playability.


It was initially unplayable.:ermm::ermm:

I googled and found something. :blush:

Just run msconfig and disable 'WINDOWS EVENT LOG' in services tab, it helped a lot 4 me.
It was mentioned in a GTA 4 faq somewhere.:devil::thumb:


----------



## Johnny1982

mad4techsupport said:


> It was initially unplayable.:ermm::ermm:
> 
> I googled and found something. :blush:
> 
> Just run msconfig and disable 'WINDOWS EVENT LOG' in services tab, it helped a lot 4 me.
> It was mentioned in a GTA 4 faq somewhere.:devil::thumb:


That's cool. We had to download the patch for the game that allows more options to customize the graphics to a lower degree. Also helped quite a bit.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

mad4techsupport said:


> thnx 4 the reply...Which assasins creed are u mentioning here???
> I have already played the PoP games.Which Tomb Raider games should I start with???
> I like superhero games like wolverine, prototype, Ultimate spiderman,etc. BM:AA seemed too repetetive and short, I completed it in a day!!:grin::grin:!


1 and maybe 2, although I'm not sure that 2 would tun on it.

Are the PoP games any good?


----------



## mad4techsupport

Flight Sim Guy said:


> 1 and maybe 2, although I'm not sure that 2 would tun on it.
> 
> Are the PoP games any good?


Yeah, i can run all uptO revelations but don't know which one to start with.(it has a complex story)!!:facepalm::facepalm:

PoP games are good if you haven't played any yet...you can reverse time and much more stuff!!!:grin::grin:
WW>TTT~SOT:devil::grin:


----------



## mad4techsupport

Johnny1982 said:


> That's cool. We had to download the patch for the game that allows more options to customize the graphics to a lower degree. Also helped quite a bit.


I just disabled the EVENT LOG service and tweeked some setting in the NVIDIA control panel, it gave me more than 23 fps without any lag.
1 MORE THING,for smoother gameplay, I limited my video memory available for the game in commandline.txt. It too helped.:grin::grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Here's the order:Assassin's Creed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Johnny1982

After doing some research I'd prefer to leave the event log enabled. Have a read here: Turning off windows event log? - Super User


----------



## mad4techsupport

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Here's the order:Assassin's Creed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


:grin::grinfcourse, I know 'THIS' order.:grin::grin:
I was asking which one to start with.
I mean 1 is old and repetetive, 2 is better than 1 but i'll be missing out the story then, i don't know much about revelations and brotherhood and which one is superior...
that ways, y'know, which one is the best to start the series with(not interested in 1)..opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Haha! Good catch!:thumb: No, really, that shows the order of the games. While 1 is repetitive, it's still a lot of fun to get on and mess around with, and I consider it worth playing at least once. 2 takes everything that was lame/boring/stupid about 1 and not only fixes it, but makes it 100% better. Ubisoft really outdid themselves on 2. And you can play 2 without losing a lot of story, although Desmond's story begins where you left off in 1.

And I haven't played Revelations or Brotherhood.


----------



## mad4techsupport

Johnny1982 said:


> After doing some research I'd prefer to leave the event log enabled. Have a read here: Turning off windows event log? - Super User


:angel::angel:Oh! I have seen that already but tried it anyways.Seriously, you have to agree that windows itself isn't very good at running games.It interferes at some point or another.
About that service, my PC remained EXACTLY the same as it was b4 disabling it, no errors or bsod, as pointed out.Except that it took a little longer time at startup but thats when you disable anything in msconfig.
I took around 5 days to complete GTA4, 8 hours a day, and it NEVER crashed.
:grin::grin::grin:
But, its your decision, anyways.opcorn:


----------



## mad4techsupport

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Haha! Good catch!:thumb: No, really, that shows the order of the games. While 1 is repetitive, it's still a lot of fun to get on and mess around with, and I consider it worth playing at least once. 2 takes everything that was lame/boring/stupid about 1 and not only fixes it, but makes it 100% better. Ubisoft really outdid themselves on 2. And you can play 2 without losing a lot of story, although Desmond's story begins where you left off in 1.
> 
> And I haven't played Revelations or Brotherhood.


Thnx, i'll start with 2 then.
Also,i am thinking of another one.
Which is better Spiderman:WoS OR Shattered dimension if you've played both,mixed opinions everywhere!!:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I haven't played either. The two Batman games are the only super hero games I've played.


----------



## T_Rex

Price of Persia Sands of Time was a superb game. Your GF 210 should handle it ok.


----------



## gameboy1998

I Had the same GF210 on P4 System, I can understand your feeling.


----------



## hashim2105

ACIII would lag too much on this GPU. But FarCry 3 works fine with Med Shadows at 1024x768. I played it on my friend's PC and it was much better than the Ati Radeon HD 5450 and 6450.


----------



## hashim2105

mad4techsupport said:


> Thnx, i'll start with 2 then.
> Also,i am thinking of another one.
> Which is better Spiderman:WoS OR Shattered dimension if you've played both,mixed opinions everywhere!!:facepalm::facepalm:


SpiderMan Web of Shadows and Shattered Dimensions both play at 1024x768-1280x720 with Shadows. Try it, it works cool.


----------



## kaushal512

You Can Try Following
Prince of Persia Forgotten Sands
Prototype
Batman Arkham City (On Lowest Settings)
Resident Evil 5
Far Cry 2
Nfs MW2 Low Settings

i Have Also Geforce 210 But 512Mb And Am Also Play gta iv @ Lowest Setings With 20 to 25 FPS.........


----------

